# Seamus's Big Day tomorrow!!!



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Ok, I know it's a little late but Seamus is getting "snipped" tomorrow  I am so scared right now!!! My big question is what size onsie to buy??? Shea is 9.5 lbs...what do you think??? Oh my poor baby


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:hug: Good luck Seamus! Get well soon! :hug:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Michelle, I know it is so much easier for me to say, but try not to worry. You've done your homework and trust your vet, right? He'll come out of this just fine and I'll be looking forward to you posting about your relief tomorrow afternoon.

I have a bunch of onesies in various sizes, so I'm not sure what to tell you. If you have a baby consignment store near you, you can pick up an assortment of sizes for just a couple of dollars.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*You will be amazed*

A bit woozy, but usually they come home fine...and you have to make sure they don't run all over the house or jump on furniture! They are resilient!

I worried...and I can testify that it goes rather well. Just love him!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Aw, I'll be keeping Seamus in my thoughts, but I'm sure he'll be just fine and will be RLH in no time.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am sure Seamus will be just fine. Dugan got neutered last Wednesday. He was a little woosy when we brought him home, but was back to himself by Thursday morning. He has no clue he had surgery. I did not use a onesie or collar for either of my boys. Neither bothered with it.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sending good healing thoughts his way!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I hope Seamus has a speedy (though not TOO speedy) recovery. I'm sure the surgery will go well.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

I know he'll be fine, it's just like...you guys all know...your baby is getting surgery!!! Anyway, I just want to ask the vet for extra, take-out anesthesia for Finnegan ound: (I know Seamus will want to give it to him)ound:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Michelle, wishing Seamus the best with his surgery. I'm sure he will be fine!

One question for anyone, can't they chew hard enough through the onesie to damage or irritate the incision? Other than a onesie, what collar is best post-surgery? 

Keep us updated, Michelle!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amy, I think the Bite Not collar worked wonderfully and I'll be using it again with Hitch for sure:

http://www.bitenot.com/


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Amy, I'm not sure. Actually this would be the first time I used one. I've had 2 other dogs that were neutered, both larger (a lab and Hamlet who is 12). Neither one did I use or even think of using a collar or anything else...I'm just soooo crazy with these little guys!!!!:biggrin1: I'm not sure if I'll need it with Shea (but thought I'd have it on hand) But something is telling me I will sooooo need it with Finnegan (he is our TAZ boy) so I thought I'd get practice now, Finnegan is just a month or two away, and he is much smaller so I guess I'll be Crazier (Oh, is that possible???)


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I used the 9-12 month size. Salsa was about the same weight.
Good luck Seamus & get well soon!


----------



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

Good luck Seamus! I know you will do just fine!! Lola wishes you a happy and speedy recovery too!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I never used anything and mine was fine. This was years ago that we had a male but from what I remember he didn't even act like he had had surgery!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Good luck, Seamus!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hope it all goes well! We used a onesie and an inflatable collar that we bought at Petco. The hardest thing was keeping him from running around and jumping on furniture when he wasn't supposed to, they bounce back so fast.

I worried too though! :hug:


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the get well thoughts and wishes, Seamus did GREAT! The vet kept saying how GOOD he is, he made us so proud (wait till they have to do Finnegan :evil! So far we have not needed the onsie or collar, but we have them if we need them. Well we're off, I'm taking Seamus to work with me - a little break from Finnegan!


----------



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

That's wonderful news! Good for Seamus!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Hope Seamus continues to get well quick!
Gina


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That's great! Hope Seamus recovers as well as he did in surgery!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Best of luck with everything, Michelle! I know it's hard not to worry. I have to LOL at your comments about Finnegan. Poor Seamus will have his hands full once he's back home with baby brother. lol 

Hmmm... or should I say YOU will have your hands full?! lol Keep us posted!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

ound: Marj - BOTH Seamus and I have our hands full with that boy ound: But we'll keep him!!!

Seamus says Thanks & :grouphug: to all for all the well wishes


----------

